# Princess Kisses and Soap Cupcakes



## holly99 (May 26, 2010)

I was able to make some more soap over the weekend. This first one I am calling Princess Kisses and is scented with White Tea and Ginger.







These are some soap cupcakes I made. They are entirely cold process. I haven't unmolded them yet as you can tell.






You know some people are fragrance ho's and some are color ho's. I'm a glitter ho!


----------



## agriffin (May 26, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE!  Those look great!  Your frosting looks yummy!


----------



## emilaid (May 27, 2010)

WOW!!    Your cupcakes look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!

How long does the frosting take to set? What oils did you use for it?

I'm going to make CP cupcakes for my brothers wedding favours - I can't wait to get stuck in.


----------



## holly99 (May 27, 2010)

emilaid said:
			
		

> WOW!!    Your cupcakes look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How long does the frosting take to set? What oils did you use for it?
> 
> I'm going to make CP cupcakes for my brothers wedding favours - I can't wait to get stuck in.



Thank you!

I just used a regular recipe on this with olive, palm, coconut, castor, and some avocado thrown in. 

I'm not sure at what point you're asking about the frosting setting. As for the batter, it just took a bit of patience to wait for it to be spoonable into the bag and then it still took a little waiting until it was of piping consistency. As far as afterwards, I haven't even touched them to unmold yet so I'm not sure how hard they are right now. I really need to unmold them and take a different picture of them.


----------



## April (May 27, 2010)

Is there a superlative for "excellent".

Congratulations.


----------



## opalgirl (May 27, 2010)

So pretty!  Who's glitter do you use?


----------



## zajanatural (May 27, 2010)

Those cupcakes look so real!


----------



## Deb (May 27, 2010)

are those cupcakes whipped soap? or a really thick trace?

I am so going to have to learn how to do that! They look awesome!


----------



## holly99 (May 27, 2010)

Yep, it's just thick trace for the frosting. I was pretty excited when I read about it too. Check out this blog post by the soap queen:

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2010/01/ ... ocess.html

About the glitter...I'm not quite sure where I got the glitter but I'm thinking Brambleberry.


----------



## ToniD (May 27, 2010)

Words fail!     The cupcakes look excellent!    The bars are really pretty too.   Even the molds are pretty!!


----------



## NancyRogers (May 27, 2010)

Those look fantastic!  So pretty!


----------



## ewenique (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful soaps!   Sparkly and pretty.


----------



## Manchy (May 30, 2010)

so cute 
love them!!


----------



## Sibi (May 31, 2010)

Wow!  All I can say about the princess soap and cupcakes is BEAUTIFUL!


----------

